# 2014 Hunting rigs...show em off!!



## Kris87

OK, let's see your 2014 blood spillers.  I know the killers have slowly been pouring back into the forum, so we know bow season is approaching.  I finally got the Carbon Unicorn all dialed in with new threads.  Its gonna be nastyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## Corey J

Lookin right Kris! You've already seen mine but here she is again. 2014 Charger. QAD hdx, trophy ridge cypher, octane stab, and all that's missing is a quiver! Love my orange and black!!


----------



## Kris87

Love it Corey...another Hoyt.  That's a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## BPowell92

Mathews Helim


----------



## deast1988

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/466810CF-521C-46B3-85E8-699CACB670AE_zpsvpazdfnm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Spyder 34 xtra
Bee stinger 10in
Qad drop away 
G5 peep 
Tru ball fang
Hoyt quiver
Cbe sniper pro (.19)

Axis FMJ 400s, nockturnaled 
Innerloc falcons, I'll add some exodus soon too.  100gr is my flavor .


----------



## SELFBOW

Selfbow, river cane arrow. Don't need much more than this......


----------



## hoytslanger87

Vector 32 with strict9 strings tuned by Ontarget7 on archerytalk.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter

*bows*



buckbacks said:


> Selfbow, river cane arrow. Don't need much more than this......



Lord have mercy...is that one of those COPPERHEADED WATER RATTLERS CRAWLING ACROSS THAT PIG??? I absolutely LOVE your rig brother. It works!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I am still hanging onto the Hoyt Spyder 30...for now.  Maybe a change in the very near future...maybe


----------



## SELFBOW

1crazybowhunter said:


> Lord have mercy...is that one of those COPPERHEADED WATER RATTLERS CRAWLING ACROSS THAT PIG??? I absolutely LOVE your rig brother. It works!



I've come full circle for sure in just a few short yrs. 1 deer 3 pigs now w that bow and a host of small critters. Lots of stories in trad forum. I'm not any different than y'all I just sold my wheels in 09 and went to traditional which has pushed me further into the past and I've learned the basics needed to hunt w and enjoying every minute in the woods even more now.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still a slim chance that this will end up being my weapon this year (or part of it) been shooting religiously but am not confident enough for a live animal


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Jim, I have been shooting my recurve about every day for a while, I would really like to shoot something with it this year, but its going to be hard to lay the ole wheel bow down till I get better with the recurve.


----------



## robert carter

Been playing with several and even tempted to sell this one but. I`m going "high tech" this year with a Bear super Kodiak instead of my longbows.Probably will hunt some with others though. to many bows...so little time.RC


----------



## Jim Thompson

bowhunterdavid said:


> Jim, I have been shooting my recurve about every day for a while, I would really like to shoot something with it this year, but its going to be hard to lay the ole wheel bow down till I get better with the recurve.



I know what you mean.  Its tough because of the confidence in it.  No problem with staying inside 20 yards or so, cause for the most part I do that with a compound as well


----------



## C Cape

2014 Obsession Phoenix at 28"/71*
424 Gr GT Kinetic @ 294 FPS
CBE Tek Hybrid Dovetail
Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro
B Stinger 10"/8"
Shwacker 100 Gr 2"
Nocturnals


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Yea I here you there, I think I could hit one at 20 yards but no telling where, 15 yards are less would be better for me, we all know how you can shoot a compound, we see all the dead deer you get, hope to see you have some success with your recurve this year. I got a good creek crossing I hunt sometime and the deer walk right under you, I might try the recurve some. I might need some pointers from RC..... He is deadly. Good luck. and by the way if I have a recurve in my hand, you can throw out trophy hunting, any deer would be a trophy to me,


----------



## Jim Thompson

C Cape said:


> 2014 Obsession Phoenix at 28"/71*
> 424 Gr GT Kinetic @ 294 FPS
> CBE Tek Hybrid Dovetail
> Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro
> B Stinger 10"/8"
> Shwacker 100 Gr 2"
> Nocturnals



Love that phoenix c!!!



bowhunterdavid said:


> Yea I here you there, I think I could hit one at 20 yards but no telling where, 15 yards are less would be better for me, we all know how you can shoot a compound, we see all the dead deer you get, hope to see you have some success with your recurve this year. I got a good creek crossing I hunt sometime and the deer walk right under you, I might try the recurve some. I might need some pointers from RC..... He is deadly. Good luck. and by the way if I have a recurve in my hand, you can throw out trophy hunting, any deer would be a trophy to me,



HAHA I dont shoot all that well, but they usually fall over dead   We could all use pointers from Robert, he is getting into the hero status quickly   I will still pass on young bucks just because, but dont let a doe slip up...or a giant!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I hear you on that Jim, Getting to hunt in Illinois every day would be awesome,, good luck, send us a picture of a giant..


----------



## Bucky T

Don't have any solo bow pics on this computer, so some kill shots will have to suffice.

I'll be shooting my White Wolf Beowulf Recurve (56lbs @28") and my Switchback XT (30" 70lbs)


----------



## Kris87

Now that's what you call LUNG BLOOD!!!!


----------



## robert carter

I`m just lucky a lot fellers. 
  Ya`ll are trying to hard and expecting to much.Every year I average my shots from all the critters I kill and seldom is the yearly average over 12 yards. Learn to shoot a 20 yard shot just like a 12 yarder.Hold your form and shoot the same, If anything you may hit 2" low. I can live with that.RC


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bucky T said:


> Don't have any solo bow pics on this computer, so some kill shots will have to suffice.
> 
> I'll be shooting my White Wolf Beowulf Recurve (56lbs @28") and my Switchback XT (30" 70lbs)



those pics will have to do I guess BT


----------



## Phshunter10

*Hoyt!!*

2014 Charger 
HHA sight
Apex Quiver
Apache rest
Beman Bone Collector MFX 400s 
8" B Stinger stab


----------



## gcs

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34


----------



## Kris87

I like it Greg.  I almost went blackout with red threads too.  I'm shooting mine better than my Matrix now.  CS34 is my favorite Hoyt to date.


----------



## gcs

Kris87 said:


> I like it Greg.  I almost went blackout with red threads too.  I'm shooting mine better than my Matrix now.  CS34 is my favorite Hoyt to date.



It shoots and tuned really great. Here is a pic of my bareshafts with fletched arrows at 35 yds. I think I've have found a keeper. My Matrix might get to take a break for a little while.


----------



## Aphesis

me with my new matthews mission riot. Going to be my first time bow hunting  since i was a kid and went with my dad. Looking to shoot my first deer.


----------



## Kashkj87

Faktor 30...28lb 70dl , vaportrail limb driver


----------



## Corey J

Aphesis said:


> me with my new matthews mission riot. Going to be my first time bow hunting  since i was a kid and went with my dad. Looking to shoot my first deer.



Uh oh...I know where you're at!!  
Good luck man!!!


----------



## 1crazybowhunter

*Rigs*



buckbacks said:


> I've come full circle for sure in just a few short yrs. 1 deer 3 pigs now w that bow and a host of small critters. Lots of stories in trad forum. I'm not any different than y'all I just sold my wheels in 09 and went to traditional which has pushed me further into the past and I've learned the basics needed to hunt w and enjoying every minute in the woods even more now.



My late friend Dan Quillan would have been so proud of you for carrying on the primitive tradition. Have you ever been to the Wensel Brother's website? Try it out, I think you'll find more of what you're looking for there. Brothersofthebow.com


----------



## DuckArrow

I'll have a new string before the season, but this is what I'll be shooting.

'13 PSE Brute X 
Trophy Ridge Static Stabilizer
Sword Twilight Hunter
Nap quiktune rest 
And some version of a 100gr broadhead...I have decided yet.


----------



## DuckArrow

Kashkj87 said:


> Faktor 30...28lb 70dl , vaportrail limb driver



I hope you are a 70lb, 28"dl, or you have a wing span that I got to see.


----------



## cstinchcomb

Obssession Phoenix 29.5/70lbs


----------



## Cole Henry

I guess I will be the only Elite shooter out here..

Elite Energy 32
27.5" Draw 70 lbs.
10" bee stinger
QAD HDX
265 grain blood sports 294 fps.


----------



## Kris87

Nice Cole.  There's a lot of Elite shooters.  They're just being camera shy.


----------



## XJfire75

Hanging on to my Elite GT500 this year. only slung a few arrows at animals last year so I wanna nother year with it. 

If I do change itll be that Energy 32! mmm


----------



## Cole Henry

I cant wait to get this thing in a tree!


----------



## pacecars

Mission Ballistic, 50-70 lbs, Trophy Ridge 5 pin sight, Apache drop away rest, 1/4" glo-peep, Apache stabilizer


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Ross Crave DRT 33.5


----------



## Todd E

I'm shooting my tried and true Mathews Z7XTR.

What I'm proud of is......my wife came to me and said she wanted to start bowhunting. Here is her rig all tricked out and ready to hunt. Doesn't always happen, but we try to shoot at least ten arrows a day. 

A wife that hunts is a blessing, in my opinion


----------



## Jed Johnson

You guys are killing me with those bows. I'm working on mine. Waiting on sights from black gold. Having them switch out bottom two pins on a new vengeance sight to .10 pins. Its the last component to round out a CS turbo. Hoping they'll be in this week fingers crossed. Two weeks so far since order.


----------



## Tank1202

My Phoenix


----------



## LipRip'r

OB Evolution. 29/70. 357gr @ 331fps


----------



## Jim Thompson

buncha great looking setups!


----------



## old florida gator

I still have whitetail extreme bow from pse, need to baptize it with a kill, soon.


----------



## SELFBOW

Jim Thompson said:


> buncha great looking setups!



My old stick put up another one last night....


----------



## bacon6

Got to show my 2013 Elite Hunter, got it late last year has only been in woods once , I am so pleased with this thing I can hardly wait!! Maybe not the fastest but it is the best shooting I've had in my hands


----------



## bacon6

Can someone tell me how to rotate pics


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=793028&stc=1&d=1403827747
Chill R 29/60
Come on sept!!!!


----------



## Jason Stringer

Bowtech RPM 360
28/70


----------



## silentsteps

Mathews Z7 Extreme 27/70


----------



## jakestowers

Not the most high dollar bow but she knocks em down for me... 2014 Bear Authority


----------



## hambone76

Bowtech Carbon Knight or PSE Impala recurve 55# @ 28".


----------



## Jim Thompson

jakestowers said:


> Not the most high dollar bow but she knocks em down for me... 2014 Bear Authority



nothing wrong with it not being high dollar...just that it kill them


----------



## TattooedBowHunter

[/URL][/IMG]
Hoyt Spyder Turbo


----------



## Bonnran

[/ATTACH]

Mathews Heli m 27/70


----------



## rbuck2

Jim Thompson said:


> nothing wrong with it not being high dollar...just that it kill them




completely agree I love this bow. I'm just seeing all these 900-1,000 dollar bows haha


----------



## MossyCreek

Still hanging on to the Spyder Turbo Kris, stackin arrows and ready to go. Only thing added since you saw it was a new sword sight.


----------



## swamp

2010 Destroyer 340 65lbs 31"draw 
New Dixie Strings 
New B-Stinger 10" hunter sport extreme flo green


----------



## Randypoo6292

Elite energy 32 
-80 lb dw
-30" dw
480.8 +/- grain goldtip big game 250 spine cut (29.25")
299-302 fps with 125 gr head


----------



## deast1988

Randypoo6292 said:


> Elite energy 32
> -80 lb dw
> -30" dw
> 480.8 +/- grain goldtip big game 250 spine cut (29.25")
> 299-302 fps with 125 gr head



Poo this sweet looking set must be bringing a whole heap of a lot of punch on impact. Looks sweet!


----------



## deerassassin22

*My Rig*

Same as last years


----------



## blazer21

Here's mine!


----------



## Randypoo6292

deast1988 said:


> Poo this sweet looking set must be bringing a whole heap of a lot of punch on impact. Looks sweet!



Someone on AT calculated some numbers for me, and said it was 98-100 lbs KE. But I didn't do the math so can't say for sure. And thanks I love the bow we have bonded


----------



## chester86

Carbon Spyder Turbo Max 1, HHA .010, QAD HD, Fuse stabilizer


----------



## Etoncathunter

Here is my set up, it's my 1st bow. I bought it last year and this will be my 2nd season trying to stick something.


----------



## The Fever

X-Force HF 60lb ripcord rest, deadnut sight, truball four finger release.


----------



## mattech

Crx32. Been happy with it, so haven't wantedbto change it yet. I did restring it about two months ago.


----------



## bloodline2tines

The last thing a deer will know what took it to the trauma center!


----------



## The Fever

bloodline2tines said:


> The last thing a deer will know what took it to the trauma center!



Nice couch


----------



## swamp

bump


----------



## deast1988

Here's the piece of Art from Montana.

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/93F922A3-8611-4972-B82A-7EF6D498E14F_zpsxncon7d5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/31BD0DBB-48D7-47AA-A5E7-8BDE67AE852A_zps5xdycoi1.jpg.html]
	
"]

[/URL].photobucket.com/albums/y449/deast1988/31BD0DBB-48D7-47AA-A5E7-8BDE67AE852A_zps5xdycoi1.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/A07C164B-C9AE-4C26-86B2-8C781374E227_zpspqbdfgdn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
It's beside an SA11 widow a dwarf long bow and heavy riser recurve both will see time this fall.

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/1A79716F-9EBB-4954-A719-88A8228DB1E3_zpsxbwbud6g.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Centaur
Triple carbon elite
60" 55lbs @ 28ins

Black widow
SA11 
58" 57lbs @ 28ins

Loving this no sights. Target was 14yds I'm trying to get them inside 20.


----------



## BlackEagle

Here is mine. Obsession Phoenix.
QAD HDX
REACT 1
Bee Stinger out front. 10"
Bee Stinger side bar with Elite. 6" 

I couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with this thing.


----------



## GAGE

*Same as the previous 17 years*

Mathews MQ1


----------



## BlackBore

2014 matthews monster chill r.
AXO stabilizer.
Trophy ridge react site.
QAD drop away rest.


----------



## BigMatty

Here's my Obsession Phoenix


----------



## GONfishing

2013 Creed and 2013 ZXT


----------



## FD716

2014 Mathews Creed XS. Just picked her up from Culpepper Ace in Evans today! Ready to spill some blood!!!!


----------



## riskyb

good lookin rigs there


----------



## billy anderson

Anyone wanna get rid of there bow from last year looking for a black bowtech like a destroyer 350 of anything thanks.


----------



## C Cape

Billy, have a used 60* Black Insanity and two black *60 experiences left from last year will make you a heck of a deal on one of them.


----------



## guesswho

here is mine!

Bear Brave Trophy Ridge 3 pin sight, Whisker Biscuit, set at 15" DL and 14 #.

Ready to Slay em


----------



## guesswho

Just kidding.

Mine is the same as last year.

2012 PSE Brute X with Dead Nuts 5 pin, and the good old Whisker Biscuit. 70# at 28.5"


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35

Bear Method 28.5" 70#


----------



## riskyb

Obsession addiction 29/69 305-307fps@403 grn


----------



## jsav

Obsession Sniper GT with Blackout Pro X1 arrows with bipolars on the end of them. Qad hdx rest Extreme archery 5 pin sites come on opening morning ready to lay something down.


----------



## benellisbe

*2014 Rigs*

Oneida Kestrel (2013) and Elite Hunter (2013)


----------



## C.J.

Got the Phoenix shooting perfect and the pup tracking 300yd lines 12hrs old, ready for the opener


----------



## Kris87

C.J. said:


> Got the Phoenix shooting perfect and the pup tracking 300yd lines 12hrs old, ready for the opener



Man, with the setup you shoot(heavy everything), I don't think you're gonna need that pup too much.    Good looking combo though.


----------



## rutnbuk

ELITE Energy 35- 50 lb limbs-blacked out and sprinkled with a little VOLS orange,,,unless they have another bad year- then it is just orange!  She is PURTY named her BOW-YONCE!


----------



## Nathanj519

65lb Obsession Knightmare 
Thanks blazer21 for the arrow wraps and jawja7 for the wrist strap


----------



## chenryiv

New tool this year.  55# Howard Hill "Tembo"  & Surewood Douglas Fir arrows w/ 160g Grizzlys on the business end.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Big Jim Buffalo Bow 53#'s with Hammerhead arrows topped off with SteelForce 150 gr. heads again this year. I will also take my Bear Grizzly  and Hickory Self bow this year.


----------



## blazer21

Evolution and Phoenix! Hope to get 4 with each of them!


----------



## HCA59

6 year old High Country Max-Extreme, Maxima blue streak arrows, extreme sight, quad ultra rest, specialty archery 10" stabilizer. I keep looking at new bows but can't force myself to get rid of this bow. Best shooting bow I've ever owned.


----------



## RLocke01

2014 Elite Energy 32
65lb limbs - 29DL
400 grain Beman ICS Hunters
QAD HDX
Axcel Armortech HD


----------



## jimmy2sticks

PSE Drive LT
68lbs 29"DL
HHA Optimizer
8" Bee Stinger Hunter
437 grain Carbon Express Mutiny


----------



## Jim Thompson

RLocke01 said:


> 2014 Elite Energy 32
> 65lb limbs - 29DL
> 400 grain Beman ICS Hunters
> QAD HDX
> Axcel Armortech HD



thats a great looking Elite!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Made a handful of changes to mine.  Ready to be 20ft up!


----------



## RLocke01

Jim Thompson said:


> thats a great looking Elite!



Thanks, best shooting bow I have owned to date. That's a pretty sweet Spyder you have there as well.


----------



## bowguy12

OK I am going to be different 2014 New Breed Genetix


----------

